
Amazon Reviews - Artemis2
https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001250201
======
virtuallynathan
Fun fact: Placards of these reviews are scattered around some of the new
Amazon buildings in Seattle

------
tacomonstrous
I was unable to find my all-time favorite review, which is for a 55 gallon tub
of lubricant. Here's an excerpt:

"So I "took the initiative", as women like men to do, and rolled the barrel
out into the living room. "Ready to tap the keg?" I joked, and by "keg" I
meant "55-gallon barrel of personal lubricant." She looked at me all shocked,
and said "That's it, I'm out of here!" I asked why, since she didn't need to
run to Walgreens for more lubricant - there was plenty right here. But she
didn't answer, and got up to leave anyway."

Find the rest here:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review/B005MR3IVO/R1LF7VHD9NF8G...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review/B005MR3IVO/R1LF7VHD9NF8GI?ref_=glimp_1rv_cl)

------
p4bl0
If you like that there's an entire subreddit almost dedicated to funky Amazon
reviews: /r/wtfamazon. Not everything there is great but there often is a few
gems :).

------
sokoloff
The uranium one was good:

> "I purchased this product 4.47 Billion Years ago and when I opened it today,
> it was half empty."

~~~
ithkuil
I cannot resist picking nits: shouldn't it be: "... when I opened it today it
was half lead?"

------
gwern
If you're wondering where _A Million Random Digits with 100,000 Normal
Deviates_ is, it's on the second page.

------
Artemis2
I was checking if [http://amazon.reviews](http://amazon.reviews) existed.
Indeed it does, and its sole purpose is to redirect to this page.

------
andreygrehov
Why is it on the front page and, most importantly, why is it #1? Just because
Amazon selected top 3 most helpful reviews for some random products? I
honestly don't get it.

